# Banyan Wood



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Has anybody ever turned Banyan wood?

I found some on Ebay and it looks amazingly beautiful, all kinds of grain and colors.
The guy says it is easy to saw with a handsaw. I was wondering if it is too light and fragile to turn.

I know somebody will know. Thank you guys in advance.
Uncle Stumpy


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Have no experience with turning Banyan wood but hope video helps.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Looking at the wood, I'd day it will turn okay. It looks to be tighter grain than pine and you can turn pine, so it should turn fine!!

Jim


----------



## tim387 (Feb 12, 2015)

Banyon wood was discovered by Benton Quest, father of the famous Jonny Quest. Dr. Quest being a nice guy named the tree after their able and handsome assistant, Race Banyon.

Just a little history…

lol

Have a good weekend!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Just checking out your post. I have not ever heard of this wood. Hope it works out well and we get to see it shaped by your hands.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Don't know much about it but if it is that soft you may have to use some hardener to get a better finish at the end. I have used sanding sealer and let it soak and harden up as I approach the final touches on some spalted turning It helps with the spongy texture. I'd say go for it if it's not too expensive Ray. What the heck.


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

If it's the same tree as the Banyan in Lahaina, Maui, Hawaii, it's pretty neat stuff.

This picture doesn't do it justice. It's BY FAR the largest tree I have ever seen or heard of. This one is a square city block. There's another pretty large on in St Petersburg, FL, but not nearly the size.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey Tim, I'm pretty sure the guy's name was Race Bannon. I use to love that cartoon as a kid.


----------



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, besides wise guy Tim, it sounds like nobody has tried it but all think I should go for it.
I will be the Guinea Pig!

With shipping, it should be about $20 for something like 8×8x4 so it won't break the bank to give it a try.
The Banyan sure looks wild.

DoubleDD, doesn't sound that soft - we'll see.
Doc, I have heard of the tree but never anybody using it. I will post the finished product for sure.
Jim, never turned Pine either, I will give it a try too!
Tim, I was always a Speed Racer guy!!!
Wildwood, I'm going to watch the video now, thank you.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have actually seen that tree in Lahaina…it is huge. Hawaii has quite a few of the Banyan trees.


----------



## tim387 (Feb 12, 2015)

How ya doin' Bulrybob. You are correct. And so is Unclestumpy. I never do think spell check does me right. But in this case, neither of use knew what we were talking about…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm sure whatever you do with it, is gonna be mighty fine. From the video, and what Jim said, looks like it'll do just fine on a lathe.


----------

